# هل ترغب فى ان تتطلع على احدث نسخة من NFPA مجانا ****** How to View NFPA standards for free



## mohamed mech (1 أكتوبر 2010)

_*How to View NFPA standards (for free)*_​ 
_*هل ترغب فى ان تتطلع على احدث نسخة من NFPA مجانا*_
You can view them but not print or copy them.​ 
و لكن يمكنك طباعة الشاشة print screen و حفظ الصفحة كصورة ثم تجميع الصفحات​ 
Go to 
​​http://www.nfpa.org​ 

Then click “CODES AND STANDARDS” at the top-1ST blue box from the left and then “LIST OF NFPA CODES AND STANDARDS - 2nd one down in list
Click on the standard you want to view from the list.​ 
Now scroll down near the bottom of that page and click on the

version of the standard you want to view (usually the current and
last version of the standard are available). This will appear right
under the red text “ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ABOUT
THIS DOCUMENT”
Now you must sign-in; Click “ALL OTHER VISITORS” (last box
in group)
Now sign in; for your first time you must check off “I am a new
visitor” and then give them your e-mail and create a password.
(you might want to give them your home e-mail address so you can
maintain access to them after you graduate from DCC) This will
then bring you to the next page where they ask for your
information.
Make sure you go to the e-mail preference page (At the end of the
registration process) and determine what you want to receive via email.
Note a fair # of boxes are already checked off by default so
take 10 seconds and click/unclick the boxes so you don’t get stuff
you don’t want.​​


----------



## mohamed mech (1 أكتوبر 2010)

سبقتكم و اشتركت الان 

و اطلعت على nfpa 13
و nfpa 12


----------



## م.وسيم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا يا باش مهندس محمد ... يسعد صباحك ويوم مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## hamadalx (1 أكتوبر 2010)

زعيم ....ودائما تنفرد... نفسى المرة القادمة تقولى. you have to click on what you need from NFPA Codes and standards to download it..... وألف شكر على الخبر


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> زعيم ....ودائما تنفرد... نفسى المرة القادمة تقولى. you have to click on what you need from NFPA Codes and standards to download it..... وألف شكر على الخبر


 
بسيطة

حمل جميع اصدارت NFPA حتى عام 2006

http://www.4shared.com/file/afihlGi9/NFPA_2006.html​


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله
تبارك الله
خايف عليك من عين حمادةايكس:67:


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ما شاء الله
> تبارك الله
> خايف عليك من عين حمادةايكس:67:


 
 لا يا هندسة 
المهندس محمد شحاته بقى تبعنا خلاص
 و أنضم لفريق ((عطاء بلا مقابل ))
و أبلا بلاءً حسناً
و احنا عاوزيين نعمله حفلة على رفعه برج دبى
فعلا جاب الديب من ديله
بيفكرنى بيك لما كنت محتل الصفحة الاولى بمواضيعك و بصفة دائمة
هو انتا خلصت اللى عندك و لا إيه ؟؟
إعملنا كام موضوع من مواضيك الحلوة يا مديرى
تحياتى لك و للاخ محمد
سلام​


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

هاكم محمد ومحمد
منقول من جريدة الرياض
ان شاء الله تكملوا العلم كله



قام المعهد الهندي للعلوم (Indian Institute of Science) وكذا المعهد الهندي للتكنولوجيا (Indian Institute of Technology)، وهما من الكليات الهندسية الرائدة في الهند، بالتحالف لإنتاج اكبر مستودع تعليمي على شبكة الإنترنت للمحاضرات الفيديوية والدورات الدراسية موجهة لطلاب الهندسة حول العالم. 

وقد قام المحاضرون في هذين المعهدين بتسجيل أكثر من 4750 محاضرة فيديوية وبطول يبلغ أكثر من 300 ألف دقيقة. وتعتمد هذه المحاضرات على منهج هندسي معتمد عالميا ويدرس في معظم جامعات الهند. 

وخلافا للمبادرات المماثلة مثل مبادرة معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا (youtube.com/MIT) أو مبادرة جامعة ستانفورد للهندسة في كل مكان (see.stanford.edu)، نجد أن المحاضرات والمواد التي يقدمها البرنامج الدراسي من المعهد الهندي للعلوم والتكنولوجيا غير متوافرة حاليا تحت رخصة عمومية، ولكن قد يتغير هذا في المستقبل القريب. 

أخيرا يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرات عبر الإنترنت من خلال موقع يوتيوب (youtube.com/iit


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

موقع جامعة ستانفورد 
يمكنك تحميل المحاضرات او مشاهدتها في النت 
http://see.stanford.edu/


----------



## hamadalx (2 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ما شاء الله
> تبارك الله
> خايف عليك من عين حمادةايكس:67:


:69: بقى كدة يابشمهندس ... وعلى العموم ماشاء الله ... الله أكبر


----------



## hamadalx (2 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> لا يا هندسة
> المهندس محمد شحاته بقى تبعنا خلاص
> و أنضم لفريق ((عطاء بلا مقابل ))
> و أبلا بلاءً حسناً
> ...


 
أنا لسة فى البداية وبقول يا مسهل ..وثانيا أنا بجد من كل قلبى فرحان وفخور إنى إتعرفت على حضراتكم... ونفسى يبقى عندى الكتير والمهم علشان أقدمه بس لسة أنا فى البداية... وسلامى للمهندس صبرى المهندس عبد العاطى حبيبى.. وتحية لك خاصة مهندس محمد


----------



## hamadalx (2 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> موقع جامعة ستانفورد
> يمكنك تحميل المحاضرات او مشاهدتها في النت
> http://see.stanford.edu/


 
:87: هو فيه رتبة تانية أو ترقية بعد (فائق التميز)
يمكن Super engineer
إظاهر العين عليك يابشمهندس وحتروح بلاش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه....
ما شاء الله ............. بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> :87: هو فيه رتبة تانية أو ترقية بعد (فائق التميز)
> يمكن super engineer
> إظاهر العين عليك يابشمهندس وحتروح بلاش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه....
> ما شاء الله ............. بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


 
هندسة يانزورك في الامارات
انا ومحمد
يا تزورنا في الرياض
ومن ثم الخبر لحبيبك


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> هندسة يانزورك في الامارات
> انا ومحمد
> يا تزورنا في الرياض
> ومن ثم الخبر لحبيبك


 
فى حل وسط
أرض محايدة
نتقابل فى الدمام عند استاذنا المهندس صبرى 
و أهو منها يغدينا فى بيت الشواية​


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> فى حل وسط
> أرض محايدة
> نتقابل فى الدمام عند استاذنا المهندس صبرى
> 
> و أهو منها يغدينا فى بيت الشواية​


 بيت الشواية مين 
على البحر وناكل فراخ
دا اسمه كلام


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> بيت الشواية مين
> على البحر وناكل فراخ
> دا اسمه كلام


 عندى حق
يجيب لنا مندى​


----------



## aati badri (3 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسيطة​
> حمل جميع اصدارت nfpa حتى عام 2006​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/afihlgi9/nfpa_2006.html​


 
محمد يا صديق
ممكن على موقع آخر لوسمحت
واكون شاكرا
لسبب ما جماعة الآي تي قفلوا الفورشيرد


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> محمد يا صديق
> ممكن على موقع آخر لوسمحت
> واكون شاكرا
> لسبب ما جماعة الآي تي قفلوا الفورشيرد


 
تانى و تالث لو حبيت

http://ifile.it/8p4z67o/NFPA%202006.rar​


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> تانى و تالث لو حبيت​
> 
> 
> http://ifile.it/8p4z67o/nfpa%202006.rar​


 يا سلام
اقول ايه والا ايه والا ايه


----------



## مؤيد غازي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmednady (19 أكتوبر 2010)

we need carrier HAP 4..5 crack software please


----------



## mohamed mech (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (5 فبراير 2012)

free nfpa 13


----------



## محمد نظام (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## gaber osman (15 فبراير 2012)

اللة ينور عليك ياهندسة طيب اية رايكو يا جماعة ماتيجو تشرفونى فى قطر وقطر هذى ارض محايدة


----------



## elhussein007 (20 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وجعلكم سباقين لنقل العلم والفائدة اني احبكم في الله جميعا


----------



## sunrise86 (10 أبريل 2014)

مشكورييين.....


----------

